# Email & Exchange on CM10



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am coming from a G-Nex which was running CM10. I was able to set up my exchange account using the stock email app provided with CM. The only problem I was having was that I was not getting proper notifications.

My Outlook has rules set up which route the email to a specified folder, i.e. receive an email from John Smith goes straight to "John" folder. I synced all my folders and made sure that each one was set up with the "Push" frequency. However, I would only get notifications for emails that landed in the Inbox folder not the ones that were routed to a specific folder.

With the stock Samsung email app however, I am able to get notifications no matter what folder the email arrives in. Can anyone who is on CM10 verify that they are getting proper notifications?

Thank you.


----------



## adam10 (Mar 4, 2012)

Most of the OEM Roms have paid some sort of licensing fee to Microsoft to use activesync. With most aosp based ROMs it has only notified me of the inbox. But I will setup some rules and troubleshoot on my server to see what I get


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!

I guess if it is a matter of just decompiling the Samsung app and comparing lines of code and just make a modified app for "private" use..I could try it out. But knowing how many lines of code there could be and figuring our all the app dependencies can be almost an impossible task :-/.

Would it be easier to maybe port the app from stock to an aosp based ROM? I am tired of all the lag that touchwiz creates..


----------

